# Garten - Reinigen und Pflege?



## Gartinator (13. Mai 2013)

Ich habe um meinen Teich neue Gartenmöbel - also sind nur ein Jahr alt und ich würde diese gerne reinigen und pflegen.

Habt ihr mir da Tipps? Welche Mittel oder Ideen habt ihr da?


----------



## VolkerN (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Garten - Reinigen und Pflege?*

Die Frage ist: Welche Gartenmoebel hast du ? ...bzw. aus welchem Material sind sie ? Holz ? Metall/Nylon ? Kunststoff ? *** ? 

Alle Materialien lassen sich im Prinzip (vorsichtig) mit dem Hochdruckreiniger reinigen. fuer Holzmoebel gibt es darueber hinaus verschiedene Oele mit denen man diese behandeln kann.


----------



## morpheus5791 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Garten - Reinigen und Pflege?*

und für die kunststoffmöbel ist feine handwaschpaste gut


----------



## Ladewig (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Garten - Reinigen und Pflege?*

Hallo,

meine Partnerin nimmt dazu immer diese Schmutzradierer, die es schon relativ günstig im Laden  zu kaufen gibt. Der große Vorteil daran ist, dass es danach keine Kratzer gibt und vor allem weiße Möbel wieder richtig schön glänzen.


----------



## Gartinator (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Garten - Reinigen und Pflege?*



VolkerN schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Welche Gartenmoebel hast du ? ...bzw. aus welchem Material sind sie ? Holz ? Metall/Nylon ? Kunststoff ? *** ?
> 
> Alle Materialien lassen sich im Prinzip (vorsichtig) mit dem Hochdruckreiniger reinigen. fuer Holzmoebel gibt es darueber hinaus verschiedene Oele mit denen man diese behandeln kann.





morpheus5791 schrieb:


> und für die kunststoffmöbel ist feine handwaschpaste gut





Ladewig schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Partnerin nimmt dazu immer diese Schmutzradierer, die es schon relativ günstig im Laden  zu kaufen gibt. Der große Vorteil daran ist, dass es danach keine Kratzer gibt und vor allem weiße Möbel wieder richtig schön glänzen.



Vielen Dank für eure Infos - habe mir auch einen Schmutzradierer angeschafft und muss sagen, es funktioniert wirklich gut.


----------

